# Is a Penn 4/0 113h2lw on a 12' Rod Castable



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I currently use penn Jigmasters on 12' heavy action surf rods. I was able to pick up a couple Penn 113h2lw's for a good deal. They are the 4/0 wide model. They have awesome line capacity but I am wondering if I pair them with 12' heavy action rods will this be a castable combination? I can currently cast my Jigmasters pretty well with decent distance.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

should be able to. just keep messing with the variable until ur thumb doesnt burn. I'd start with a lot of pressure on the spool.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think you're gonna get anything close to what you're getting with the jigmaster. I'm no great caster, but I can't do anything more than heave/lob a bait with the 4 wides on a 12' rod, just doesn't work.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

All i use is 4/0,6/0,68 longbeaches,jigmasters,they all cast decent,practice makes perfect. good luck.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I have 500yds of 80lb power pro on them and I was going to do a mono top shot. How heavy do you guys recommend? I have a pile of good 50lb mono that was given to me that I want to use up but is that way over kill?. On my jigmasters I usually run 65lb Power Pro with a 30lb mono top shot. I'll most likely rig these rods with the 4/0's for large reds or sharks.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I use 60lb mono top shots for my 9/0 shark poles, and 30lb mono for my tall surf poles. Of course, the fish don't always cooperate and bite the right ones (I've hooked bulls reds on bonita and rays). Bottom line, I don't 50lb is overkill, especially if you already have it. 

Good luck.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Scootster said:


> I have 500yds of 80lb power pro on them and I was going to do a mono top shot. How heavy do you guys recommend? I have a pile of good 50lb mono that was given to me that I want to use up but is that way over kill?. On my jigmasters I usually run 65lb Power Pro with a 30lb mono top shot. I'll most likely rig these rods with the 4/0's for large reds or sharks.


Yeah the 50lb will be fine since you already have plenty of line capacity with the braid. I had three 4/wides and two of them ran 300 yards of braid with about 300 yards of 40lb mono on top of one and however much 50lb fit on the other one, the other was just straight 40lb mono all the way.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I bought two of those in '77 and still using them on old 13' Fenwicks. I keep them spooled with 50lb big game. I recommend braid with mono top shot if you're using a yak or something to take a bait out, line capacity is important when fishing deeper. I've found and proven to myself as I get older that upper body strength is more important in casting long poles than technique. Needless to say I can't chunk near as far. In the surf I always splash some water on the spool before casting and carried a bottle of water with me when on a pier. The water on the spool will also help on preventing overrun line, backlash. The lighter you keep the cargo you're casting (leader, size of bait, weight) the further you can cast it. When matching any reel up with the strength of line depends on the drag system, 50lb test mono is almost too much for that reel. Good fishing to you and hope this helps a little.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Casting a 4/0*

I guess the real question is...How do you expect to cast these????
If you expect to cast close to what you do with your Jigmaster...Probably
not...If you are a tournament caster you can probably get by...

I know there are some on this board who say they can cast this kind of
rig....I have yet to see anyone do so consistantly....Although not impossible
it is at least Very Difficult.

I once saw "Big Lou" (he cast over the Astrodome) cast a broomstick with
a single screweye and a Penn #9 nearly 50 yards...

Practice makes perfect...Good luck...Or buy a kayak....LOL....

Mustad7731
Jack


----------

